# Adobe Acrobat Toolbar for Excel/Word



## brianv (Nov 14, 2005)

I just completed installing Acrobat 6.0 up from 5.0.  But I no longer have a Adobe Toolbar, does anyone know how to create or retreive it.

Normally one can right click to add a toolbar, but for wahtever reason during the upgrade the toolbar was removed (I assume by Adobe) but was not re-installed.

Any ideas...

BV


----------

